# SMESC template



## MC (5 Mar 2009)

I am presently on CAP in Gagetown. A few of us are working on SMESC templates that is easy to fill out when receiving / giving orders (before anyone asks, YES we are allowed to use them and NO this is not an assignment). If anyone wants to share, I can upload them to a public server, I'm sure it would be useful for other people and other courses as well. 

My e-mail is matt.couillard@gmail.com 

cheers!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

Having done Phase training at the School, I know darn well you have a large stack of Pams, in which you will find SMESC or SMEAC or whatever you want to call it.  Do what all us before you did: go to the books, pull it out, write it down on a piece of 8 1\2 X 14 paper and insert it in your Junior General Kit.


----------



## LineJumper (5 Mar 2009)

Heh heh heh, I put mine on a couple of 4x6 cards, laminated and grease pencil away :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Heh heh heh, I put mine on a couple of 4x6 cards, laminated and grease pencil away :blotto:



And they fit in a FMP.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (5 Mar 2009)

Just try to find a copy of the Staff Officer's Handbook. that has any orders template you would ever need.


----------



## Cleared Hot (5 Mar 2009)

I used cards for my first assessed field ex on Ph 2... felt like I was reading someone Else's notes, rigid or like I didn`t know my own plan.  I threw them away after that and just made bullet points in my FMP.  My confidence, marks and overall learning skyrocketed.  Never used them again for the rest of Ph 2, 3, 4 or after.  My humble suggestion, learn your stuff cold.  You want to lose credibility with your troops? Keep flipping through pages, or aidès-de-memoires or read straight off sheets when giving orders.  If you can't do it in the peacefulness of the patrol base, what are you going to do when the bullets are flying?


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (5 Mar 2009)

But if you just use a template to do your orders than you'll never learn it, and eventually it'll bite you in the ass!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2009)

As long as it is in the proper sequence no one should become confused.  Starting with Situation and ending in Questions and covering the Topics in order.  Contents of each "para" will constantly change, some additions, some omissions, etc.  Everyone's format will be different as adapted to their style and the circumstances.  A collection of Formal Orders formats, Informal Orders formats, Impromptu Orders, Crew Briefs, etc. takes up valuable space.  Cleared Hot has the right idea.  Know your stuff and develop your own template/cues.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Mar 2009)

Not to mention the fact that you will likely get blank examples in your handouts.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Mar 2009)

I see we're all full of help tonight.  You'd think he was asking someone to fill in the format for him and issue the orders too.


----------



## Infanteer (6 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Having done Phase training at the School, I know darn well you have a large stack of Pams, in which you will find SMESC or SMEAC or whatever you want to call it.  Do what all us before you did: go to the books, pull it out, write it down on a piece of 8 1\2 X 14 paper and insert it in your Junior General Kit.



Is that what you did?

Reread the guys original post - he's offering to share his version for anyone who wants it.

Bored tonight?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Mar 2009)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Is that what you did?
> 
> Reread the guys original post - he's offering to share his version for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Bored tonight?



Actually......yes.  A bored day and a second today, recovering from surgery.  I appologize for misreading his original post.  In all the fly ____ and pepper, we did get some good suggestions out that should be of some creative use.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2009)

So no need to continue this and create any more uneeded flames. If the original poster needs this reopened, he can contact us.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

